# The neg Custom thread.



## GFR (Feb 17, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/73903.html

*Reps* for anyone who *neggs* this faggot.

PS, he rips on women here who post nude pics of themselves.....honestly that is easily the worst thing a member can do on this site...unless he is a faggot.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 17, 2012)

_He's mad already lol._

Originally Posted by OfficerFarva
Hi, you have received -87318 reputation points from OfficerFarva.
Reputation was given for this post.

Comment:
And you\'re a loser.

Regards,
OfficerFarva

Note: This is an automated message.
BLOW ME ANAL WHORE


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 17, 2012)

GFR, have I ever told you how much I love you?


----------



## custom (Feb 17, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> _He's mad already lol._
> 
> Originally Posted by OfficerFarva
> Hi, you have received -87318 reputation points from OfficerFarva.
> ...


Another girly man who posts pms


----------



## GFR (Feb 17, 2012)

Here is the last faggot who got into a rep war with me. As you can see his rep is as red as the zits on his back. 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/65550.html


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 17, 2012)

I ripped on her wayyyy more than he did!! 
Come at me old man!!


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 17, 2012)

I will also positive rep people, with 1/3 the power of GFR lol


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 17, 2012)

custom said:


> Another girly man who posts pms



It's going to be alright.  Here, you have a couple of tears in your eyes still.


----------



## custom (Feb 17, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/73903.html
> 
> *Reps* for anyone who *neggs* this faggot.
> 
> PS, he rips on women here who post nude pics of themselves.....honestly that is easily the worst thing a member can do on this site...unless he is a faggot.


Youve obviously never had a hot women in your intire life bro. To be worried about that trick. And your a fucking mod....lol


----------



## custom (Feb 17, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> It's going to be alright. Here, you have a couple of tears in your eyes still.


You thought that up all by yourself bro.....wow thats good.....idiot


----------



## GFR (Feb 17, 2012)

custom said:


> Youve obviously never had a hot women in your intire life bro.


Being that I am a faggot, and love cock  you are correct.


----------



## custom (Feb 17, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> I ripped on her wayyyy more than he did!!
> Come at me old man!!


George is an ass bro hes king dickhead of the day!


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 17, 2012)

We go way back


----------



## custom (Feb 17, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Being that I am a faggot, and love cock you are correct.


 Another original post. Do you stay up all night thinking of these


----------



## GFR (Feb 17, 2012)

custom said:


> Another original post. Do you stay up all night thinking of these


I am UP right now thinking about your hard cock.


PM me photos of it....make sure it's erect.


----------



## justhav2p (Feb 17, 2012)

Who owned who? 


Custom, you gonna put that mop on your head, your getting owned left and right. If you get time to pull a cock out of your mouth, feel free to respond some pathetic comeback as usual.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2012)

i usually don't say shit about other women because i'm 50, no supermodel  and don't have room to talk buttttt in light of how custom is talking  about mrs kos i will


i collect pictures of beautiful women, i adore them, and certainly know  beauty when i see it. mrs kos has a certain kind of beauty you see in  fine art paintings, you'd never see some leathery gone-by party girl  with a cheap assed playboy bunny tatt in. 

custom's girl looks ok when the pic is small but click it again and make  it big. she has a very small head and no chin. she has weird shaped  ears and in total a gollem look about her. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/at...n-dsc03419.jpg

 she's far from perfect and looks like her best was quite a few years  back. her belly looks like she's a mom too it's pretty leathery n loose  above her navel with way too common ho bauble piercing. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/at...n-dsc03420.jpg


negged

sorry if i offend miss apple head i have no clue if she is a member here or just some pin-headed hooker you took boating


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2012)

it's stupid to discourage females from hanging around these parts especially ones who work out.


----------



## GFR (Feb 17, 2012)

More negging, we owe it to him.


----------



## custom (Feb 17, 2012)

I am a faggot


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 17, 2012)

Lw she is smoking hot!!!
Way better than raggedy ann that kos puts his limp ant eater in


----------



## boss (Feb 18, 2012)

Obviously Dlats is going to rush in to protect his boy toy. 

Custom bashes a woman posting nudes. Probably praises benj for showing his dick. Custom and dlats why do you both always have to be cunts? Dlats not too long ago you were crying oh let's all be friends yet your still king of the cocksuckers. I'm glad kos is back. That nigga makes you both look like idiots.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 18, 2012)

I negged Custom, where are said nudes, i wanna look, need to choke the snake….


----------



## cube789 (Feb 18, 2012)

boss said:


> I agree I feel custom is a dlats gimmick. Every time dlats has ever negged me I was negged right after by custom.


 

















View attachment 40292














I fucking knew it.


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 18, 2012)

I negged.


----------



## cube789 (Feb 18, 2012)

I repped by mistake, I'd be grateful if someone could double neg him on my behalf.

Many thanks


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 18, 2012)

Youare a double neg you fagget lol!!! Back to work there chocolate? Ready for another go you british missile twister?


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 18, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> it's stupid to discourage females from hanging around these parts especially ones who work out.



Not when its kos ditch pig retard bareing sloppy trap.


----------



## cube789 (Feb 18, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Not when its kos *ditch pig retard bareing sloppy trap*.


 
let me google that for you


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 18, 2012)

Im kos wife? Fuck are all british trannys as useless as you? Photo shop master!! How many months have you logged on warcraft?


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 18, 2012)

I like this workout picture of you and boss squating together!




























Good thing you have his back nig


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 18, 2012)

Or this one! Is that half a plate a side?


























Damn good form


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2012)

You guys don't fuck around when it comes to negging.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2012)

d-lats you have no idea the respect you're costing yourself or how weak you're making yourself look. i was a lot tougher when gentleshit used my pics over n over to bash me. MEN know how to behave and buddy that's not it. i used to think you were cool just one of the guys and pretty funny. now you're just someone i would never let in my house. you have a problem with a man BE a man and keep it between you and him. in real life if he pissed you off or hurt your feelings are you going to spit on his wife? can't you see how low that is? it's fucking pathetic. 

having no ability to laugh at yourself and coming so unglued when he posts those pics is weak. why not just post how much better you look now and ask him to post improvement pics? get some game and stop lowering yourself.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 18, 2012)

I remember that thread where dlat said he was done with anything goes.....


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 18, 2012)

Should have kept his word.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 18, 2012)

I love it here and will do my best to bring everyone down to my level. 
LW I know you still love me. Kos needs to be silenced andd disposed of. Ive never literally hated someone on here even madman can be funny kos is just human filth and will not change. I wont stop til he leaves here.


----------



## thms7722 (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm still trying to find the pics of naked (female) members. Anyone mind pointing me in the right direction? I'll offers some neg in return!


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 18, 2012)

thms7722 said:


> I'm still trying to find the pics of naked (female) members. Anyone mind pointing me in the right direction? I'll offers some neg in return!



You have no neg power. If you want nudes look
In kos family photo album. That whore drops her pants for the first pice of cake.


----------



## cube789 (Feb 18, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> d-lats you have no idea the respect you're costing yourself or how weak you're making yourself look. i was a lot tougher when gentleshit used my pics over n over to bash me. MEN know how to behave and buddy that's not it. i used to think you were cool just one of the guys and pretty funny. now you're just someone i would never let in my house. you have a problem with a man BE a man and keep it between you and him. in real life if he pissed you off or hurt your feelings are you going to spit on his wife? can't you see how low that is? it's fucking pathetic.
> 
> having no ability to laugh at yourself and coming so unglued when he posts those pics is weak. why not just post how much better you look now and ask him to post improvement pics? get some game and stop lowering yourself.


 
BIG true deserves a
BIG bow


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 18, 2012)

^^ this pile of fagget shit always adds valuable content


----------



## cube789 (Feb 18, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> ^^ this pile of fagget shit always adds valuable content


----------



## boss (Feb 18, 2012)

I negged custom and dlats. Now to find that retard chino and neg him too.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 18, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> I love it here and will do my best to bring everyone down to my level.
> LW I know you still love me. Kos needs to be silenced andd disposed of. Ive never literally hated someone on here even madman can be funny kos is just human filth and will not change. I wont stop til he leaves here.


 
POOR GUY..I ACTUALLY FEEL SORRY FOR YOU...WHY YOU SO MAD? I NEVER POSTED A SINGLE WORD ABOUT YOU THAT WASNT TRUE...BUT IVE ACTUALLY SEEN A PIC TODAY THAT WAS PRETTY IMPRESSIVE OF YOU...IM A MAN...IM NOT TOO IGNORANT TO ADMIT THAT...IM A REAL PERSON...SHIT FOR YOU TO HAVE BEEN IN SUCH SHIT SHAPE AND GET TO WHERE YOU ARE IN THE PIC I SAW IS PRETTY DAMN IMPRESSIVE AND SHOWS YOU HAVE SOME DRIVE AND KNOWLEDGE....CHILL OUT WITH THE WIFE AND KID STUFF...ITS MAKING YOU LOOK PRETTY BAD

WE BOTH KNOW YOU WOULDNT SAY THAT SHIT FACE TO FACE...WHY SAY IT ON A COMPUTER...AGAIN,MAKES YOU LOOK BAD WITHOUT ME TRYING

LETS KISS AND MAKE UP...BUT ILLL GIVE YOU THIS...IM TRYING TO BEAT GFR IN A 2 MONTH CONTEST...IF I CANT BEAT THIS OLD MAN,I INVITE YOU GUYS TO TEAR ME APART

ILL DESERVE IT


----------



## boss (Feb 18, 2012)

Post the pic of him. I want to see what magic 800mg of tren has done. Tren is like plastic surgery. Change the smallest into the biggest.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 18, 2012)

NOT HUGE OR ANYTHING...AND THAT FAUX HAWK IS RIDICULOUS...BUT HE IS IN DECENT SHAPE HERE...WITH SOME DEVELOPMENT IN CHEST, ABS ,AND SHOULDERS


----------



## boss (Feb 18, 2012)

Dlats you're actually the biggest cunt on here. You cry and make a thread begging guys not to e fight yet you start the e fights daily. Like I said the entire time. You're a delusional cock sucker.


----------



## boss (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah he's looking good. Nice and lean. Good job on that. What do you weigh in this?  Looks like I'm going to hit the tren train in the fall.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 18, 2012)

That was months ago post cycle. I am 25lbs heavier now. I wasnt on anything. Tren is not as amazing as you think boss. Its just like any other steroid. I was drunk then had to cover my ass. I wont say anything about your kid. Im not saying i wont go off again just not right now.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 18, 2012)

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA
HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA
HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA
HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA
HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA
HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 18, 2012)

Madmann said:


> HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA
> HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA
> HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA
> HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA
> ...


----------



## Madmann (Feb 18, 2012)

D-Lats said:


>


 
You're funny as so was your dramatic physical improvement.

You went from horseshit to dogshit status over a span of whatever.


HA HA HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 18, 2012)

Madmann said:


> You're funny as so was your dramatic physical improvement.
> 
> You went from horseshit to dogshit status over a span of whatever.
> 
> ...



Im sorry but i dont understand fucktard.


----------



## fitter420 (Feb 18, 2012)

Madmann said:


> HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA
> HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA
> HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA
> HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA
> ...



I dont get it....pics look like 2 different people. Impressive. But I disagree with the  statement that  tren is just like any other steroid . I think its the best bang for the buck hands down.
And Dlats, stop beating up on chics would ya?


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 18, 2012)

little wing said:


> custom's girl looks ok when the pic is small but click it again and make  it big. She has a very small head and no chin. She has weird shaped  ears and in total a gollem look about her.
> 
> She's far from perfect and looks like her best was quite a few years  back. Her belly looks like she's a mom too it's pretty leathery n loose  above her navel with way too common ho bauble piercing.
> 
> Sorry if i offend miss apple head i have no clue if she is a member here or just some pin-headed hooker you took boating




Oh my GOD!!! LOOOOOLLLL!!!!!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 18, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/73903.html
> 
> *Reps* for anyone who *neggs* this faggot.
> 
> PS, he rips on women here who post nude pics of themselves.....honestly that is easily the worst thing a member can do on this site...unless he is a faggot.



I'll do it for a slice of that pizza in your sig!

Okay, I'll do it anyway...


----------



## Madmann (Feb 18, 2012)

fitter420 said:


> I dont get it....pics look like 2 different people. Impressive.


 
That fool went from terrible to subpar at best, and he brags about it.

Its unimpressive to people who have been in shape all their lives like me.


----------



## boss (Feb 18, 2012)

Dlats tren is that good. I have seen someone go from 190-240 on 10wks tren ace. I have seen quite a few people hit tren. Also everything I've read on it is its not like other steroids its much much much stronger. But you did transform ill give you that. Well done.


----------



## Hench (Feb 18, 2012)

Lets see a recent pic D.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 18, 2012)

I got recent ones but there poorly lit i just snap shots post wo pre tanning bed lol!! Ill post one up tho i think im moving along nicely


----------



## Hench (Feb 18, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> I got recent ones but there poorly lit i just snap shots post wo pre tanning bed lol!! Ill post one up tho i think im moving along nicely



All my progress pics are taken while tanning, pretty sure the woman at the desk thinks Im up to something else though as Im always in there for a while.......


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 18, 2012)

Snapbucket :: Snapbucket picture by d-latsky - Photobucket
Best i could do im into the sauce headed out to a megadeth cocert lol!! Go ahead let me know what you think, dont hold back the criticism helps


----------



## SupaSwole (Feb 18, 2012)

Negged..


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh ya current weight is 240 +-


----------



## Hench (Feb 18, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Snapbucket :: Snapbucket picture by d-latsky - Photobucket
> Best i could do im into the sauce headed out to a megadeth cocert lol!! Go ahead let me know what you think, dont hold back the criticism helps



Lighting is pretty unflattering, but chest and lats look good. Wheels need some work. 


Id post up a better pic for more accurate criticisms.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2012)

D-lat eddie is just bashing you because today he's jerking it to this guy and claiming it's him.

Josh Hyaduck Talks With Simplyshredded.com (New) | SimplyShredded.com


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 18, 2012)

How many different bbs has been now? Ive lost count. Remember when he said he was that asian lightweight pro? Lol eddie eddie eddie...


----------



## custom (Feb 18, 2012)

I love all these people giving me their time tonight. Im in all your heads,
little nigger georgeforeskinrules i fucking own you and you know it. Moderator my ass howd you get that title is it even a title....lol. See ya monday when you come and pick up my trash ill have it out early for ya


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 18, 2012)

negged


----------



## SupaSwole (Feb 18, 2012)

custom said:


> i love all these people giving me their time tonight. Im in all your heads,
> little nigger georgeforeskinrules i fucking own you and you know it. Moderator my ass howd you get that title is it even a title....lol. See ya monday when you come and pick up my trash ill have it out early for ya


 View attachment 40321


----------



## justhav2p (Feb 18, 2012)

custom said:


> I love all these people giving me their time tonight. Im in all your heads,
> little nigger georgeforeskinrules i fucking own you and you know it. Moderator my ass howd you get that title is it even a title....lol. See ya monday when you come and pick up my trash ill have it out early for ya


 

actually none of this thread has been about you,......

but thanks for stopping by.....


----------



## KelJu (Feb 18, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/73903.html
> 
> *Reps* for anyone who *neggs* this faggot.
> 
> PS, he rips on women here who post nude pics of themselves.....honestly that is easily the worst thing a member can do on this site...unless he is a faggot.



Which chicks posted nudes? I want to see.

Edit, nevermind, I see it now. That was pretty bold of Ms Kos to post those. I think she is a very nice looking woman with a natural looking quality. I'll refrain from commenting on custom's woman since it isn't her fault that custom is a piece of shit.


----------



## njc (Feb 18, 2012)

Negged!


----------



## Hench (Feb 18, 2012)

Wasnt Custom a WP cum guzzler at one point? 


Negged.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 18, 2012)

I got him on repeat, worse thing you could do is drive the opposite sex away from here, unless you want to make this place a sausage party .


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2012)

if bigbenj keeps posting his wiener we'll have more female members than you can shake a sausage at.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> if bigbenj keeps posting his wiener we'll have more female members than you can shake a sausage at.



....and a lot of homosexuals.

*too late


----------



## boss (Feb 19, 2012)

Dlats well done. The stomach has a bit more fat but nothing you can't lose whenever you cut fast. Legs need to beef up a lot. The rest is good. Keep pushing it I won't call you pregnant anymore.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 19, 2012)

i negged him again, he replied to my last neg that he doesn't care, but he felt he had to answer, care my ass………….SHITS GETTING REAL!!


----------



## SupaSwole (Feb 19, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> ....and a lot of homosexuals.
> 
> *too late



^^^ real talk...


----------



## custom (Feb 19, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> i negged him again, he replied to my last neg that he doesn't care, but he felt he had to answer, care my ass????????????.SHITS GETTING REAL!!


 Yet you keep asking to see my girls pics...lol. You must be hard up my friend. After I bury Sissybenj and KOS Im going after GEORGEFORESKINRULES, you are small potatoes way down the list but I will get to you!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 19, 2012)

supp jewlets? A whole bunch of non-ownage going on still?


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 19, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> supp jewlets? A whole bunch of non-ownage going on still?



Dude, this place is out if control.   Everyone is efighting, benj showed his cock, I think KOS made friends, nobody is showing titties.   I haven't seen a quality porn gif in too long.

I think heavy wants to disban the DRSE.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 19, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Dude, this place is out if control.   Everyone is efighting, benj showed his cock, I think KOS made friends, nobody is showing titties.   I haven't seen a quality porn gif in too long.
> 
> I think heavy wants to disban the DRSE.



sad bunch of queers ain't it?


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 19, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> sad bunch of queers ain't it?



That comparison would be an insult to a sad bunch of queers


----------



## boss (Feb 19, 2012)

Love how custom thinks he's important. The pic you posted the broad has been under the knife. Probably more then once at that. That makes her ugly. She needed a doctor to fix the big nasty and saggy little tits. Probably why she's with you. No one else wants the dust bucket


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

Brutal honesty.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 19, 2012)

Seriously what pic are you guys looking at? Customs gitl is smoking hot! Seriously if you dont like him whatever but his girl is a 10.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Seriously what pic are you guys looking at? Customs gitl is smoking hot! Seriously if you dont like him whatever but his girl is a 10.


 

she looks great in a small pic with shadows


----------



## Robalo (Feb 19, 2012)

Negged


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Seriously what pic are you guys looking at? Customs gitl is smoking hot! Seriously if you dont like him whatever but his girl is a 10.



Bro, lay off the crack pipe for a second lol
Look at LW's post, where she disected the whole picture.
The girl is a train wreck.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 19, 2012)

Lol ok.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

If you want to see a hottie on here, look at miss Springsteen. That is hot. She didn't need cosmetic work to look that way.


----------



## custom (Feb 19, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> If you want to see a hottie on here, look at miss Springsteen. That is hot. She didn't need cosmetic work to look that way.


 You should talk to little wing about my girl bro before you put words in her mouth. Soon the pics will be up with the boarding pass. Your time as king is almost over my friend. we are still waiting for that ghost wife that you claim to have....lol. Remember loser steps down. My girl is gonna send your ghost wife a special message in one of the pics......stay tuned


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

custom said:


> You should talk to little wing about my girl bro before you put words in her mouth. Soon the pics will be up with the boarding pass. Your time as king is almost over my friend. we are still waiting for that ghost wife that you claim to have....lol. Remember loser steps down. My girl is gonna send your ghost wife a special message in one of the pics......stay tuned


 blah ble blah...still nothing after 2 days


----------



## custom (Feb 19, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Lol ok.


Let him be D-lats his time is running out. Sissybenj has never had a hot chick in his entire life....just like this ghost wife he claims to have. Lets see if he keeps his word and leaves IM.......doubt it


----------



## Aries1 (Feb 19, 2012)

custom said:


> You should talk to little wing about my girl bro before you put words in her mouth. Soon the pics will be up with the boarding pass. Your time as king is almost over my friend. we are still waiting for that ghost wife that you claim to have....lol. Remember loser steps down. My girl is gonna send your ghost wife a special message in one of the pics......stay tuned


I've seen pics of Benjamin's wife on another forum. A pretty girl. You may want to rethink your line of action.


----------



## custom (Feb 19, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> I've seen pics of Benjamin's wife on another forum. A pretty girl. You may want to rethink your line of action.


I see he posts on other forums but not here Im sure hes searching online right now for pics to post....lol. Hes already bailed out!


----------



## custom (Feb 19, 2012)

Hes posted my girl in her bikini this could all be over already if he claims that his ghost wife is so pretty, why arent the pics up, if shes all he claims I would be out of here just like I posted earlier


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

Two days and just more talk...you .....are....fail....personified


----------



## justhav2p (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the neg custom... But aside from the title, you really were not the topic of this thread. By the way.... Real classy whore you got thier. Doesnt take much for a barefoot playboy bunny stamptramp these days..... She'll fit right in to your trailer lifestyle.


----------



## Aries1 (Feb 19, 2012)

custom said:


> I see he posts on other forums but not here Im sure hes searching online right now for pics to post....lol. Hes already bailed out!


I see my advice has fallen on deaf ears. Do as you please because this little battle certainly spices up the forum a bit.

If your girl asked me for sex the answer is a certain, "yes". The same for Ben's wife(sorry little bro). If I had to choose I would choose Ben's girl. That's all I'm trying to say, custom.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 19, 2012)

4 pages and no pictures.

/fail.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 19, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> 4 pages and no pictures.
> 
> /fail.


----------



## Aries1 (Feb 19, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> 4 pages and no pictures.
> 
> /fail.


Post pics of your girl, skippy. Show 'em who's boss.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm not the one on here talking shit.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> I see my advice has fallen on deaf ears. Do as you please because this little battle certainly spices up the forum a bit.
> 
> If your girl asked me for sex the answer is a certain, "yes". The same for Ben's wife(sorry little bro). If I had to choose I would choose Ben's girl. That's all I'm trying to say, custom.


LOL. I'll take that as a horrible compliment haha


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah...id fuck bens wife...


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

terrible, such a terrible compliment lol. I would fuck yours too. We're even smile


----------



## SupaSwole (Feb 19, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> terrible, such a terrible compliment lol. I would fuck yours too. We're even smile


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

We'll just cut out the middle man and fuck each other.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 19, 2012)

Custom called me and GFR niggers, he also said we were sharing KFC, well all i can say is, GFR did take more wings than i got……..


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

lol


----------



## SupaSwole (Feb 19, 2012)

Anybody get the said reps for neggin custom? Just asking cause I sure as hell didn't


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

I felled everyone in different threads. I will circle back around.


----------



## boss (Feb 19, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Yeah...id fuck bens wife...




I'd fuck benj... I don't know what his wife looks like but I'm sure I'd hit it too. Custom why are you the coolest guy ever? You're so popular and young and strong and tanned and if you ever need plastic you can just borrow some off your girlfriend you're the man!


----------



## boss (Feb 19, 2012)

Stfu boss your grammar sucks! 

Yeah where are the reps for negs?


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 19, 2012)

Madmann said:


> That fool went from terrible to subpar at best, and he brags about it.
> 
> Its unimpressive to people who have been in shape all their lives like me.



Your mother's face went from horrid, to beaten and bruised when I broke into her trailer and held her at knife point to rape her in front of you.

You fucking virgin faggot.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 20, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...my-fucking-n1gger-kos-back-5.html#post2692569


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2012)

if customs girl has a boob job they are very well done and nothing else looks discernibly plastic to me.  she's not the standard cookie cutter model type beauty but i think most guys here would notice her with approval if they saw her out at a club in that white outfit. people rarely really mean everything they say in an efight.


----------



## boss (Feb 20, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Your mother's face went from horrid, to beaten and bruised when I broke into her trailer and held her at knife point to rape her in front of you.
> 
> You fucking virgin faggot.




That says a lot about you since she always is willing to give it out free but you had to threaten her life to get it in


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 20, 2012)

boss said:


> That says a lot about you since she always is willing to give it out free but you had to threaten her life to get it in



Yeah why not, she is a dumb whore anyways.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 24, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Custom called me and GFR niggers, he also said we were sharing KFC, well all i can say is, GFR did take more wings than i got??????..


----------



## Watson (Feb 28, 2012)

there can only ever be a shortage of clit in any situation

hes negd


----------



## Watson (Feb 28, 2012)

ex


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 28, 2012)

i negged custom again, just putting that out there?????????..


----------



## secdrl (Mar 3, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> ex


 
Where the hell did you meet her, Vietnam?


----------



## secdrl (Mar 3, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> i negged custom again, just putting that out there?????????..


 
I'm on recharge! Thanks for dropping the hammer, Azza. CoolhandJackoff and Vancunter are also requiring your immediate attention.


----------



## custom (Mar 3, 2012)

Customs back and here to say this thread went off topic!


----------



## Madmann (Mar 3, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Yeah why not, she is a dumb whore anyways.


 

So were you savagely bullied in high school for being gay?

You're too stupid to be punked into doing people's homework.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 3, 2012)

custom said:


> Customs back and here to say this thread went off topic!



guess whats happened since you have been gone?








*I JUST NEGGED YOU!!!*


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 22, 2012)

I hope you all are still negging this imbecile….


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 22, 2012)

Holy fuck the people in this thread need lives.


----------



## custom (Apr 22, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> I hope you all are still negging this imbecile….


Dont you have anything else to do but lookup posts from 3 months ago. Heres something for you to do today, go to sports authority and pick up 27 ping pong balls and try to stick all of them up your moms bum hole. I said 27 balls cause 26 is the record I set with her last week....but only 25 came out. If you find the last one please send it to me


----------



## custom (Apr 22, 2012)

BTW this thread failed I got more pos than neg


----------



## cube789 (Apr 22, 2012)

custom said:


> BTW this thread failed I got more pos than neg



^^^ is lying to save face, actually cried over the millions of negs recieved like a jew

this you old pedo faggot ?


----------



## custom (Apr 22, 2012)

ice_cube789 is only 16 at least thats what his profile said in the Thai teen chat room he is in....just google ice_cube789 it will come up....lol


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 22, 2012)

custom said:


> ice_cube789 is only 16 at least thats what his profile said in the Thai teen chat room he is in....just google ice_cube789 it will come up....lol




I had a felling he didn't have hair on his ballz yet.


----------



## custom (Apr 22, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> ^^^ is lying to save face, actually cried over the millions of negs recieved like a jew
> 
> this you old pedo faggot ?


Cant think of anything yourself?? Need to copy what SILHUA is saying about your butt buddy AZZA...lol. Is your mommy still tucking you in at night? Now shut the fuck up and do your homework


----------



## cube789 (Apr 23, 2012)

custom said:


> Cant think of anything yourself?? Need to copy what SILHUA is saying about your butt buddy AZZA...lol. Is your mommy still tucking you in at night? Now shut the fuck up and do your homework



LOL @ you

If common sense was money you'd have to take out a loan for a cup of coffee

Nobody likes you faggot, go away

Oh, and negged for more tears & self ownage


----------



## customs mom (Dec 28, 2013)

custom said:


> I am a faggot



negged for stealing my xannies & denture gel


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 28, 2013)

customs mom said:


> negged for stealing my xannies & denture gel



PM sent!


----------



## custom (Dec 28, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> PM sent!



Sad Captn the dudes got like 5 friends here and your one of them....not a good list to be on


----------



## custom (Dec 28, 2013)

GFR said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/73903.html
> 
> *Reps* for anyone who *neggs* this faggot.
> 
> PS, he rips on women here who post nude pics of themselves.....honestly that is easily the worst thing a member can do on this site...unless he is a faggot.


I think we all remember the epic meltdown by GFR.....Cube789 you're diggin cause you're out of material. You keep telling me how all these members love you here at IM and you would win any poll that you make...I just dont see it


----------



## cube789 (Dec 28, 2013)

lmao ZERO people like you, youre the forum retard
nobody gives a shit about popularity but you
coward's gonna coward


----------



## cube789 (Dec 28, 2013)

customs mom said:


> negged for stealing my xannies & denture gel



lmao, even your own moms ripping on you


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 28, 2013)

Customs the fucken man! There are way bigger retards here than him. Look at gh consigliere


----------



## cube789 (Dec 28, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Customs the fucken man! There are way bigger retards here than him. Look at gh consigliere




customs a wretched turd
and gh consigilerie was your bff when you were repping for WP & AW lmao


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 28, 2013)

custom said:


> Sad Captn the dudes got like 5 friends here and your one of them....not a good list to be on



I love both you guys


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 28, 2013)

Cube time goes on for most people. I was paid to hold chinos hand. He wasn't my friend. This is steroid world not reality. He's a picture in a little box I've never met or spoke to the guy in reality. Custom I know and have spoken to and touched myself while looking at pictures of his breathtakingly amazing uber hot wife.


----------



## cube789 (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm not the one gaying up the forum with my tears
custom has a hard on for me, as does his live in prostitute wife


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 28, 2013)

If his wife's a prostitute I'm cleaning out my acct!! Wait it's Christmas my wife already did


----------



## custom (Dec 28, 2013)

cube789 said:


> I'm not the one gaying up the forum with my tears
> custom has a hard on for me, as does his live in prostitute wife



I remember when you put a naked pic of my wife I posted in your AVI. You got so many rep points you had to take it down...another plan that backfired in your face lol


----------



## Cube789's mom (Dec 28, 2013)

custom said:


> I remember when you put a naked pic of my wife I posted in your AVI. You got so many rep points you had to take it down...another plan that backfired in your face lol



Custom leave my son alone. He only put that pic in his AVI cause he was tired of fondling his brother's twig and berries


----------



## cube789 (Dec 28, 2013)

custom said:


> I remember when you put a naked pic of my wife I posted in your AVI. You got so many rep points you had to take it down...another plan that backfired in your face lol



pathetic.

you're all about "rep points" , "who likes who more" & "who really took my xannies"; & all your posts are about me.
youve been carrying this chip on your shoulder against me for 1+ years now 

I can only pity you.


----------



## Cube789's mom (Dec 28, 2013)

cube789 said:


> pathetic.
> 
> you're all about "rep points" , "who likes who more" & "who really took my xannies"; & all your posts are about me.
> youve been carrying this chip on your shoulder against me for 1+ years now
> ...


Son please stop it. Custom is way out of your league. You blocked him over at ASF, thats proof alone


----------



## custom (Dec 28, 2013)

Cube789's mom said:


> Son please stop it. Custom is way out of your league. You blocked him over at ASF, thats proof alone


Your son really blocked me over at ASF...I didnt notice, but you're right thats complete domination in my book


----------



## customs mom (Dec 28, 2013)

cube789 said:


> "who really took my xannies"



PM me for details


----------



## njc (Dec 28, 2013)

I dont have aything personal against Custom but he kept writing "this thread has been hijacked by Custom."  So I negged him for that. Please rep me accordingly.  I want one of those fuckin silver stars.


----------



## custom (Dec 28, 2013)

njc said:


> I dont have aything personal against Custom but he kept writing "this thread has been hijacked by Custom."  So I negged him for that. Please rep me accordingly.  I want one of those fuckin silver stars.



Bro I never got a neg from you. Only Cube negs me on a daily basis but I'll send you some reps anyway. He also keeps asking to start some kinda poll who likes who better or something. I dont know but what ever


----------



## njc (Dec 28, 2013)

custom said:


> Bro I never got a neg from you. Only Cube negs me on a daily basis but I'll send you some reps anyway. He also keeps asking to start some kinda poll who likes who better or something. I dont know but what ever



You're right.  I don't have it in my heart to neg you. I was just trying to get some reps.  Im pathetic.  I feel sick.


----------



## custom (Dec 28, 2013)

njc said:


> You're right.  I don't have it in my heart to neg you. I was just trying to get some reps.  Im pathetic.  I feel sick.


lol I would have done the same!


----------



## cube789 (Dec 29, 2013)

custom said:


> lol I would have done the same!



thats cos you would suck dick for rep points
and xannies
jew


----------



## Watson (Dec 29, 2013)

why does custom have a boner for cube?


----------



## custom (Dec 29, 2013)

Griffith said:


> why does custom have a boner for cube?



Griffith nice try

But if you need to know, I like to make him cry


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 29, 2013)

cube789 said:


> thats cos you would suck dick for rep points
> and xannies
> jew



Well in that case I got reps and xannies... and a Boner that can't suck itself.. And I have been circumcised.  And i have zima


----------



## SheriV (Dec 29, 2013)

your typing is terrible Jimmy....I need to break out my translation book from time to time


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 29, 2013)

It's not a typo he really has zima


----------



## ctr10 (Dec 29, 2013)

Jimmy's getting ready for Da' Bears


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 29, 2013)

Android update cleared my spell check memories.  It's funny I used to start writing things with a "l" And LHJO Would Pop Up As An Option . Why it's capitalizing idk.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 29, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> It's not a typo he really has zima


How else am I going to get homos to my house? Zimas are the ticket.


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 29, 2013)

zim zimma,who got the keys to my bima..


----------



## ctr10 (Dec 29, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> How else am I going to get homos to my house? Zimas are the ticket.


I know girls love the Zima's


----------



## Brandon Campo (Feb 4, 2014)

haha


----------



## Brandon Campo (Feb 4, 2014)

Does lima even exist?


----------



## independent (Apr 1, 2014)

Bump for more negs.


----------

